# Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

*Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

Bernhard will be in Martin South Dakota July 3-5. Will post more details soon but if interested in attending contact Carol Boche at [email protected] or 605-685-4623


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

Oh cool, that's just a few hours from me....and Bernhard is super to work with!!!


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

Yes I have been able to take private instruction from him. and am planing my next one for October (DH taking a helper course from him for 1 week) 

He is great at fixing and helping all breeds through any problem they may have and WHAT A GREAT TEACHER HE IS! He is so down to earth! 

I was nervous as not every helper can work a boxer properly that now I am spoiled as I have never seen my boxer working like he did with B Flinks, Great drive, great FULL BITES, fixed his problem of not wanting to do blind searches! 

As for the problems my GSD had (Has... as she has done some back sliding due to bad helpers again) the biggest one was her bring work. at the end of 1 week he had her bringing her barbell and sitting looking up at me and not mouthing it or dropping her head. There was no adverse corrections no bullying and even though I have been sick all winter and not been able to work her like I should have she is picking up the exercises once more super fast.









I should have added her bring did not slide backwards due to I do not have to listen to what the bad training director told me to practice with her back in november. I just told them P!$$ off and leave our Ob alone. But needless to say they kind have now messed with her bite work. Your dog is only as good as the helper they are biting and B Flinks Is good.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

I met him at Ivan's when he stopped by to visit between seminars. Was really cool to hang out and just train with him. He's very good at what he does


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

I wanted to check out Ivans' seminar this year also but I cannot contact his POC for the Germany seminar to reserve a spot. The I tried to contact him to get her E mail address but I did not get a reply back. Oh well it is in August.


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

JULY 3-5 2009

BERNHARD FLINKS, one of the most highly sought after trainers in the sport of Schutzhund as well as an excellent LEO handler/trainer will be here in Martin. He is a German citizen and only comes to the states for a small time window so we feel VERY fortunate to have him coming in. 

COST: $125.00 per day or $300 for ALL three days. Breakfast and Dinners will be at the handlers expense, Lunch will be provided with a donation bucket set out. Please bring plenty of sunscreen, lawn chair and a sweatshirt for evening work. There will be shaded areas provided, but if you have your own tent you may want to bring it along. Long pants are required when working your dog. 

We welcome beginners through advanced handlers to this event. 

Audit slots are available for $35 per day or $100.00 for all three days.

On Saturday, July 4th there will be a celebration at the park in town. Food, great music, games and FIREWORKS display at dusk. Attendants are more than welcome to attend. 

Please email Carol Boche at [email protected] or call 605-685-4623

Motel Info: 605-685-1070 ext 0
Trailer Park: 605-685-1030 leave message and Bert will return your call ($25.00 per night) 

For entry form go to: http://www.gwtc.net/~crazyhound/doc/FlinksSeminar.pdf


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

bump


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

This should be one heck of a seminar for anyone close! Carol is one heck of a hostess!


----------



## Carol Boche (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

Thanks Betty....I believe in hosting a great seminar, making sure everyone gets enough time with the trainier/instructor...providing good food and good fun as well....

Really excited to have Bernhard coming in.....


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

You just really need to move closer to me Carol............LOL

Really guys if there is anyway you can make it, it would really be worth it!


----------



## Carol Boche (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

Well, depending on how the litter works out...I will be there in January.....

I may even come for just a couple days. I do NOT want to miss that trip.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

January is shaping up well. All we need is for both or our girls to cooperate and we are in like flint!


----------



## Carol Boche (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

Update....Betty has informed me that she hates me, so I think maybe updating her on the private training with Bernhard this week needs to stop...LOL









I picked him up on Monday and I am SO happy that we brought him in. Wonderful person and GREAT instructor. 

Looking forward to the seminar starting on Friday, and have had great training sessions the last couple days......


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

















Keep the phone calls coming Carol!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

Well, what a super time!!!! Except for hurting my knee and not being able to really do the things that I needed to work with Nicho on, I still got in some good training!!!

Of course Bernhard is so great to work with and I think that everyone learned a lot. This was my second time at his seminar, and given the chance I'll go back again and again. 

Hopefully in a couple of days, I can get some of the video downloaded and also post a couple of pictures. Tomorrow I've got to get my knee checked out......Just hoping its a simple fix and I can be back at training in a few weeks....in the mean time, my daughter is already down with a severe knee injury so we make quite the pair.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

Yes he is a great guy! AND teacher! gifted in dealing with dogs and people!


----------



## Jason_Sidener (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

It was a pleasure meeting you Marsha!!

Hope your knee isn't messed up too bad.


----------



## Carol Boche (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

Hi Marsha....

I am hoping that your knee is not too bad....

THANK YOU for coming up and it was great meeting you. Please keep me posted on your trainings. I would love to make it down as much as I can.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

Still waiting to see the doctor, appointment is in the morning, and of course, they'll want x-rays, then a MRI...so more appointments and then waiting for results. 

At least I can hobble around and still do some things...just not the training that I really want to do, now that I've picked up some more good training techniques.

I still have to say again and again, that if anyone gets the chance to go to Bernhard's seminar...they should go. It's all about doing something with your dog. Carol had several new people there that were not sure if they wanted to try doing schutzhund, because at this point their interest is in search and rescue. Bernhard reinforced that they should do what they feel comfortable with, with their dog. If it's only obedience, then they will have a much better pet and family companion...if it is for search and rescue, then they may want to do some things and not others. They can still have fun, while building drive for different toys, that will benefit may different working endeavors. And I enjoyed watching the search and rescue demonstration that Sharon did.

I'll let you know Carol, when our group is getting together again to train...


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

Jason,

It was a pleasure to meet you and your wife. And please thank her for running my video camera.


----------



## bergwanderkennels (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Bernhard Flinks Seminar In South Dakota*

Sorry to hear about your Knee Marsha, I know the feeling 1 week after my seminar with Bernhard last year I came back home and was very sick for the whole winter. I am just now getting better and now getting into shape so I can do my next seminar with Bernhard in September.


----------

